
32c3 media - soupdiver
https://media.ccc.de/tags/32c3
======
2bluesc
Also on YouTube:
[http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLOcrXzpA0W83sb3Ztv11Uq...](http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLOcrXzpA0W83sb3Ztv11Uq6Vj1A3qh4XM)

